

2048 for stars - newbrict
http://newbrict.github.io/Fe26/

======
gus_massa
24Magnesium is a dead end. It'd be a good idea to use a different font color
to mark it.

(What happens with the 24Magnesium in the real stars?)

Edit: From a comment in another thread by ISL
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7607397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7607397)

> _I 'm getting trapped at Mg24. Following the alpha-process, I should be able
> to stuff in another alpha to get to Silicon, but it's not happening, nor is
> it listed in the fusion rules below the game.
> [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_process](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_process)
> ._

~~~
ISL
It's a dead end, but it makes the game kind of interesting (I just exclaimed
in the office 'I got to SILICON! Now I can rip up the alpha process to iron!
Muahahahahahaha! Then I got iron, and the game was over).

If you can just hammer alphas (Helium nuclei), the game is sorta dull.

I think there's still a ton of merit to this basic idea: Playing on a larger
board initially full of hydrogen, allowing correct branching of decay products
(so you keep getting back hydrogen in random locations), and allowing fission
could be a (complicated) lot of fun.

